# El Diablo Abaddon Copper Dual Parallel box



## huffnpuff (20/4/15)

Frik...kin Drool!!
Been tempted to get another Dimitri or Cherry Bomber till I saw this compact beauty.




Copper Construction
Fully Mechanical Switch
Dual Parallel 18650
Silver Plated Copper Contacts
Negative battery terminals adjustable (flat head screw driver required)













Was seriously tempted to get Authentic:
http://vapergate.com/products/box-copper-diablo

But....
Looks like IVOGO might be doing it ( Hint Hint ):
http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/abaddon-1%3a1-mechanical-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA (20/4/15)

Looks great...


----------



## DoubleD (20/4/15)

Yes please


----------



## BigAnt (20/4/15)

And half the price of the authentic full copper Cherry Bomber. 
Must say that the copper Cherry Bomber looks better IMO.


----------



## huffnpuff (20/4/15)

BigAnt said:


> And half the price of the authentic full copper Cherry Bomber.
> Must say that the copper Cherry Bomber looks better IMO.


There's no denying the copper Cherry Bomber is a stunner, but it's more bulky and I prefer not having slogans and swear words on my mods. The round sides and narrow body of the Abaddon make for a much more comfortable grip, just like the iStick 50, albeit a "tad" bit heavier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigAnt (20/4/15)

huffnpuff said:


> There's no denying the copper Cherry Bomber is a stunner, but it's more bulky and I prefer not having slogans and swear words on my mods. The round sides and narrow body of the Abaddon make for a much more comfortable grip, just like the iStick 50, albeit a "tad" bit heavier.


Agreed ... I am almost sure I will be getting 1 of these and now 50% on the copper cherry. Thanks for the awesome find


----------



## zadiac (20/4/15)

*O....M....G...!!!*

That is soooo beautiful!! I want one! 

The price is really not bad for an authentic full copper mod. <grabs the calculator and bank statements>

Can you imagine this mod with a copper coated Lemo 2? I would certainly love that.


----------



## Ollie (21/4/15)

looks pretty small, hopefully they come in.

Looks like the days of tube mods are over


----------



## JakesSA (21/4/15)

I've never used a copper mod as an ADV before, is that copper 510 thread not likely to wear out over time?


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> I've never used a copper mod as an ADV before, is that copper 510 thread not likely to wear out over time?


Cant comment on this mod, but...

I mostly use copper mods as ADV's, never had any problems with the 510 thread, and I rotate 2 - 4 atties daily. And they have dropped out of my hands a couple of times. In fact, they outlasted my eVic Supreme's 510.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ET (22/4/15)

Yeah but copper actually rubs off on your hands and tastes kak. Now imagine forgetting about this and taking your drip tip off to blow it clean. Suddenly your vape tastes blech. Well this was my experience with a copper mod in any case.


----------



## zadiac (22/4/15)

ET said:


> Yeah but copper actually rubs off on your hands and tastes kak. Now imagine forgetting about this and taking your drip tip off to blow it clean. Suddenly your vape tastes blech. Well this was my experience with a copper mod in any case.



Easy solution to copper mods. Polish until shine. Give clear coat. Never have to polish again and it doesn't rub off

Reactions: Like 1


----------

